# Look Around You: Germs



## Foxbat (Apr 28, 2009)

Look Around You are British TV series made in 2000s which are a parody of 1980s educational videos. Very nerdy and funny.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57eh-Ty65u4
This one is a lesson in microbiology


----------

